# Steam Giveaway!



## imshortandrad (May 23, 2011)

I bought a 4-pack for Terraria, and I would like to give one away to one of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All you have to do is just post in this here thread, and I will use random.org to choose the winner. The end date will be May 28th, and then the winner will be chosen!

edittt: you have to post how much you love me! ;P


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2011)

First!
Haha, I'm in.

Edit: Another condition you say? Why, I love you as much as somebody who has never spoken to you within a rather large forum community can!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 23, 2011)

I'm freaking.... in.

I love as much as someone who reads your blog posts occasionally and knows you randomly can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact here's a poem.

imshortandrad is great.
Everyone really wants to be her date.
Her hair is red, like the girl from Paramore.
Then again, who cares about that girl, I like imshortandrad more!

Yes, I did make that in 3 minutes.


----------



## Nujui (May 23, 2011)

What's with all the giveaways? 

Also I would like to try Terraria, I heard is was something like minecraft in a way.

EDIT: I'll Love You.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

free stuf.
me too I'm in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love you that much that i also don't know how much.


----------



## Dangy (May 23, 2011)

Woo, giveaways. You are way to generous. ;D


----------



## hunter291 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

I am in.

I love thee profoundly as may be
as do I the ocean's silvery gleam
So I pray, your humble lover, hear my plea
and giveth to me this game on steam

-Personuser

Don't mean for that to be creepy at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tempers are so generous recently.


----------



## lolzed (May 23, 2011)

I wanna join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cool because your giving Terraria for free(which,is awesome cuz it's for people you prolly don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deadmon (May 23, 2011)

Did someone say giveaway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you regardless because of your selfless act


----------



## Blazing Flame 94 (May 23, 2011)

Free game? I love you enough to post a reply


----------



## Dangy (May 23, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> I am in.
> 
> I love thee profoundly as may be
> as do I the ocean's silvery gleam
> ...



Lol, that was awesome.


----------



## machomuu (May 23, 2011)

I want it.  Really badly.

Also, I love you too much for words.  So much in fact that I had to edit this post to make the words appear.


----------



## [M]artin (May 23, 2011)

Whoa, been wanting to try this game out, hope I win!

P.S. I love you times infinity divided by zero plus the log of the cosign of Pi


----------



## F. Lobot (May 23, 2011)

Do I love you?
With our daughters getting married
And this trouble in the town
You're upset, you're worn out
Go inside, go lie down!
Maybe it's indigestion


----------



## Eighteen (May 23, 2011)

Memememememememememememememememememememememememememememememememememememememememe 
^^ I love 2D stuff!!


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 23, 2011)

count me in i wants free stuffs

oh missed the love part so here i go

i love you for givin it away but i'll love you a lot more if you'se pick me


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 23, 2011)

I love you lots more then the people who didnt read the first post AND THAT IS ALOT OF LOVE


----------



## Jugarina (May 23, 2011)

Oh boy another giveaway, how can one resist. Count me in, fun fun fun.

Thanks for thinking of us temp's when you where feeling generous, may your good deed be returned to you ten-fold.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Vigilante (May 23, 2011)

I like to join.


----------



## omgwtfhax (May 23, 2011)

I love you for the copy of terraria you're going to give me :|


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 23, 2011)

I think GBATemp User is a pretty cool guy girl. Ehs is short and rad and doesn't afraid of anything.

I didn't have much to work with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Steam ID is username.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2011)

Count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steam ID at sig scratch that

I want to give Terraria to a friend.

I'll tell his ID when I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how much do I love you?

Can't say how much but I'd love you more if I win


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 23, 2011)

Did I mention how much I adore your shortness? Also, you're pretty rad. lulull.


----------



## adrian2040 (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much as Chell from Portal loves cake. Interpret that yourself.


----------



## Nirraic (May 23, 2011)

I'm in , i love you so much that your giving out free stuff


----------



## princefarzan (May 23, 2011)

I love you so much that if I was a girl, I'd totally do you ;D!
Also, steam name is same as username.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 23, 2011)

I [email protected]&king luv you.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 23, 2011)

I can has please?


----------



## signz (May 23, 2011)

I would like to join as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much I love you? Well, I freaking love free stuff and those giving them to others.
Multiply that by the digit sum of my birthday numbers (which should be 5) and you know how much I love you.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 23, 2011)

Put me in

love eh:
I LOVE RED HAIR!!!!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 23, 2011)

How much do I love you?
Take the distance from the depths of the deepest ocean, to the surface of Pluto. Then multiply by as far as you can count. You'll still be nowhere near, you'll still have no idea. Also we've got the same hair (red hair is cool)

That and free stuff is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess where I nicked that sentence from and you win a prize btw


----------



## ANIMEFREAKLOVER (May 23, 2011)

*Posted*


----------



## Devin (May 23, 2011)

:0 Oh hai. Why'd you sell your XBOX 360 ;A; Is Dangy cool? Also, may I be entered?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 23, 2011)

I'll enter just to give SignZ another chance of winning.
I really appreciate your generosity, giving away good games to other people.


----------



## Melee85 (May 23, 2011)

I'll take part in this too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you a lot. How much do I love you? I love you...



Thiiiiiiis much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hey, I tried to be original! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Evo.lve (May 23, 2011)

How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of being and ideal grace.

^That proves I could actually be bothered to look up Elizabeth Bennet.

I love you more than words can wield the matter,
Dearer than eye-sight, space and liberty,
Beyond what can be valued, rich or rare,
No less than life, with grace, health, beauty, honour,
As much as child e'er loved or father found;
A love that makes breath poor and speech unable;
Beyond all manner of so much I love you. 

^And that proves I actually endured looking at Shakespeare.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 23, 2011)

You are beautiful that is true, I'm not going to describe you in words, as words never mean a thing.
Actions speak louder than words, there may be times when someone would like to hear the magic words, but you know what's more important? The care and love that one gives. And if fate gives me the chance I'll express that to you, personally.

Speechless, like the Sea.
So calm, yet so expressive.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 23, 2011)

Im in because i love you so much so much so much so much so much that i could love you to the point that i love you so much much much much that i still indeed love you because i love you


----------



## Blake1710 (May 23, 2011)

i love you like woah!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2011)

(Especially if you're giving away free stuff)​


Spoiler: In case you don't get it.....



Love times Infinity​


----------



## Eon-Rider (May 23, 2011)

I love you all the way to the moon and back.


----------



## thhorde (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much as I love waffles! (Which, incase you dont know, is alot)

And also, my steam id is thhorde


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much as I love donuts. :3


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 23, 2011)

Sweet I'm in!

Steam ID: ZAFDeltaForce

P.S. I love you


----------



## Daku93 (May 23, 2011)

Hey! I love you as much as one can love a person, One has never seen before.


----------



## boktor666 (May 23, 2011)

Im in too! this looks epic. I hope it has online multiplayer kind of thing *hint*

PS: Me love you long time soldier boy


----------



## Devil_Spawn (May 23, 2011)

count me in

i love you so much for doing this


----------



## Scott-105 (May 23, 2011)

Count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're an amazing person, and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 23, 2011)

guess I'm not in then because I don't even know you o.O


----------



## Nathan-NL (May 23, 2011)

Ah, I would love to get Terraria, I was already looking into it, but it's hard to choose with so many good and relatively cheap games on Steam!

I love you really much for choosing random persons to gift the games to


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 23, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Jax (May 23, 2011)

I'm aaaall in!

I love you so much that I defeated Jesus on the 21st so that he wouldn't take you away from me :3


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 23, 2011)

OFC I'm in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this enough?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2011)

I'm in too. And I love you as much as my wife will allow me to


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 23, 2011)

I'll love yah lots because imtallandsad. Opposites attract and all that.

So me too.


----------



## corenting (May 23, 2011)

Cool i'm in ! 
And i love you... because you're doing this giveaway


----------



## zombieov (May 23, 2011)

love u? how can anyone not love u if you do something so nice to people without a games, pick me! =D thank you either way you are awesome


----------



## Wizerzak (May 23, 2011)

Pretty please?


----------



## Langin (May 23, 2011)

How much I love you? Hmmm very much of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How do you win more of my lovely love:



Spoiler



Give it a shot and give someone else the price. I grant anyone this game if it would make him/her more happier. sure it would be nice, but I am happy now so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Please read the spoiler


----------



## Goli (May 23, 2011)

I love you just a tiny bit since you're holding this contest but if I win I'll love you more ♥♥♥.


----------



## Eighteen (May 23, 2011)

Hmm, actually nevermind ^^
I just got it, gonna play it over tunngle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thnx anyhoo


----------



## Arras (May 23, 2011)

Just checked the trailer. DO WANT. I love you, 'kay?


----------



## Defiance (May 23, 2011)

I will love you 27% more than usual if I win.

But it's still about the same as the other posts in this thread.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 23, 2011)

I love you THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS............
.........
Much.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 23, 2011)

Entering for a friend.
I love you more than the length of longcat.


----------



## R2DJ (May 23, 2011)

I want this! 

But I don't love you, stranger. I will love you though if I win


----------



## Neko (May 23, 2011)

Postin in a cool Thread.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much as our hight difference is.
(I'm quite tall)
Creativity points?


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Creativity points?



I wish.

I'd have made that little poem I wrote myself on the first page into a masterpiece of love poetry to rival Shakespeare if that counted.


----------



## tagzard (May 23, 2011)

I post and i want to win. my name is tagzard in steam


----------



## JBW (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much as Minecraft. Thats a whole lot of love.


----------



## kylehaas (May 23, 2011)

You're from Indiana? I live in Kentucky.
Everybody knows that Kentuckiana folk love each other with a burning passion that goes beyond time and space.
It's a simple fact. Also, let's just say that I've been using a "non-steam" version of terraria for a while and I'd love to share some of my treasures with you.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 23, 2011)

I love you as much I love the O2 portion of the N2+O2+Ar+CO2+Ne+He+CH4+Kr+H2+N2O+CO+Xe+O3+NO2+I2+NH3+H2O mixture I breathe.
I'd die without either one.

Overly sweet and overly complicated.


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2011)

I already have Terraria but I love you unconditionally rather than these whores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




			
				kylehaas said:
			
		

> I'd love to share some of my treasures with you.


That means two things.


----------



## tijntje_7 (May 23, 2011)

I love you so much, that if you'd add me, and gift me terraria.. I would ACCEPT IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hory shat, that's way too much love for you isn't it?
That's too bad, here comes more:

I love you so much, that.. If you wanted to borrow a dollar from me if I would know you, I would probably lend it to you.

I love you so much, that other people die because of the sick epic awesome love aura around me.


Erhm.. yeah, good luck all


----------



## ByteMunch (May 23, 2011)

I love you more than... cake.


----------



## Jolan (May 23, 2011)

please gift me the game ;_;
And IIIIIIIIIIII will always love YOUUUUUUUUUU~

C'mon imshortandrad, we're no strangers to love. You know the rules and so do I. A full commitment's what I'm thinking of. You wouldn't get this from any other guy. I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling, gotta make you understand...

imshortandrad, I will never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you. I promise, never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye, never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 23, 2011)

I already have the game so I don't want it~
But hey, we should play together sometime~


----------



## Frogman (May 23, 2011)

I love you more than my sister,
I love you more than my mum,
I love you more than my dad that ran out on me as a child,
I love you more than peaches,
I love you more than waffles,
I love you more than pankcakes.







Now that's what i WOULD be saying If i had that game xP


----------



## XanLoves (May 23, 2011)

I like you a fair amount. Having won 100% of random give-aways recently (the ones I've entered) I'm confident enough not to love you.

So there.

gimmie


----------



## chose (May 23, 2011)

Free games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (imagine it being a pc).

Well, I'll like you more than now if random.org chooses me.


----------



## Splych (May 23, 2011)

can i has it pl0x ?
i don't love you ,
:3


----------



## cris92x (May 23, 2011)

I;ve alrdy spent like 30 hours on the game but id like a copy for my friend...cmon i love you enough to bother to post


----------



## ninchya (May 23, 2011)

Duh helro?! Me love ru rong time!


----------



## kylehaas (May 24, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I already have Terraria but I love you unconditionally rather than these whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly, I was referring to my collection of rare items on Terraria.

Clearly.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 24, 2011)

i love you like i love technology.

And yes, i love technology,
but not as much as you, you see,
but STILL, i love technology.
Always and forever.

Also your hipster cat meme avi is great


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 24, 2011)

Count me in! Note: would this game work on a atom intel 1.5 GHZ acer aspire 1 netbook?

EDIT: nevermind, just looked up the requirements.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 24, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Count me in! Note: would this game work on a atom intel 1 GHZ acer aspire 1 netbook?



it's retro and 2D. I'd think so.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 24, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Steam says 1.6 GHZ... I have 1.5... that should do! Maybe...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 24, 2011)

I love you this much:





 I'm short too!


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 24, 2011)

I love you as much as the plants love the soil. Sign me up!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 24, 2011)

I love you as much as the earth has gravity.


----------



## azntiger (May 25, 2011)

I love you as much as I love breathing. This isn't creepy at all considering the fact I don't know you.


----------



## BloodyFlame (May 25, 2011)

I love you so much. No homo.


----------



## ninditsu (May 25, 2011)

count me in.

I love you as much as a temper loves video games. Yes homo
Just kidding, no homo.


----------



## Sterling (May 25, 2011)

I love you so much, I wrote a short story for you:



Spoiler



Bzzzzzzz!!! That's my phone. The phone of a detective. It had a manly buzz, and almost always had a pretty dame on the other end. I picked it up and barked, "Sterling, private eye and investigator. Are you tall, blonde and rich?"

"No, but I am short and rad."

"Good enough, what have you got for me?"

"A high town robbery has left me penniless and has seemingly decreased my height, and made my hair color change. It's happened to all the other women in the quarter as well."

Quickly thinking on how to console a woman who just became shorter and more rad, I asked, "Well, I have a nice guest bedroom with internet access if you want to player Terraria with me."

"Oh, that would be lovely... What's your downstream cap??"

"Unlimited, and 30 mbs per second."

"Done."

I heard a click, and a knock the door. I open it, and I immediately professed my love. Then it hit me, I don't have Terraria yet!!

:sadface:



There ya' go.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 25, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> I love you so much, I wrote a short story for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lose.

EDIT: Btw S&R i like your new ava


----------



## xhaborymx (May 25, 2011)

I don't even have to say how much I love you.  We're both Hoosiers.  I win.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2011)

I'm in!

You know how much i love you?
* THIS MUCH.* 
I will be your babby forever.


----------



## Uzumakijl (May 27, 2011)

In.

I don't love you.


----------



## damedus (May 27, 2011)

ill love u if i win!


----------



## Smartpal (May 27, 2011)

I'm in! I love you for holding this giveaway just when I came back to the temp!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 27, 2011)

I will gladly accept this free prize.


----------



## MadClaw (May 27, 2011)

i'd like it if you'd gift it to my friend so he can make mods for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sign me up

oh and i love you as the raging fires of the sun, eternally burning in love


----------



## Issac (May 27, 2011)

Well, I'm in as well... I mean, why not?

And, You know I love you


----------



## toguro_max (May 27, 2011)

Another contest? I'm in.
You never knew, dear, how (much) i love you? I love you as a temper 'mate.
So please don't take, my sunshine away.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2011)

Lol where is the announcement miss?


----------



## YayMii (May 29, 2011)

I WANT TO JOIN THE CONTEST.

OH, and you _deserve_ a big, *BIG* hug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(unless you want a virtual cookie)


----------



## Wizerzak (May 29, 2011)

umm.... it's definitely 29th May in every country now, so the entries should be closed and a winner should have been selected... though i'm not complaining, i don't mind waiting for a free copy of Terraria


----------



## Wizerzak (May 29, 2011)

OK, I have just spent about half an hour of deleting, copying, pasting, find & replacing and removing duplicates and I have finally finished sorting ALL the entries.

There are 99 people in total (I excluded people who said they didn't want it after all i.e Eighteen) but I will let you do the random generator (I don't want to be accused of cheating).

Download the Excel file here (Anyone can download, just in case you're worried your name isn't on there).


----------



## Sterling (May 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> OK, I have just spent about half an hour of deleting, copying, pasting, find & replacing and removing duplicates and I have finally finished sorting ALL the entries.
> 
> There are 99 people in total (I excluded people who said they didn't want it after all i.e Eighteen) but I will let you do the random generator (I don't want to be accused of cheating).
> 
> Download the Excel file here (Anyone can download, just in case you're worried your name isn't on there).


I'm sure she's just busy. That's also very nice of you to put it all together for her.


----------



## imshortandrad (May 29, 2011)

Sorry for not posting earlier! I just got super busy, and I have excluded the later posts. I'm happy to say I have a winner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the random winner chosen is:

iggloovortex


I've never done a giveaway before but hey, I'm trying. ;D


----------



## DJPlace (May 29, 2011)

dang a little bit too late oh well. congats to the winner.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 29, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Sorry for not posting earlier! I just got super busy, and I have excluded the later posts. I'm happy to say I have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I've never won ever! yay

Thanks a lot S&R!


----------



## imshortandrad (May 29, 2011)

And as you all know, I did buy a four pack. And I do have one game that has not gone anywhere. This was a little surprise, but I'm giving another game away for my favorite response. So along with Iggloovortex,

personuser will be getting one as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 29, 2011)

Dam I Missed out - AGAIN !!!

Still.. as for 'personuser' entry - that I think was pretty good self-made poem (unless he copied it from somewhere else)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love thee profoundly as may be
> as do I the ocean's silvery gleam
> So I pray, your humble lover, hear my plea
> and giveth to me this game on steam


----------



## Recorderdude (May 29, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Dam I Missed out - AGAIN !!!
> 
> Still.. as for 'personuser' entry - that I think was pretty good self-made poem (unless he copied it from somewhere else)
> 
> ...



it was self-made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I replied to her already and composed a brief "victory" poem as well:


Thank you my mistress, for such a prize
sparkling tears flow from my eyes
in victory, I scream "hurrah!"
For I've obtained terraria!

Again...not meant to be creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again SO MUCH! You're short, rad and a REALLY cool person!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 29, 2011)

oh lol.

My friend wont get Terraria then


----------



## Dangy (May 30, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> oh lol.
> 
> My friend wont get Terraria then



B'awww.


----------



## Sterling (May 30, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, congrats personuser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to solve that case! I mean when I get 10 dollars of course.


----------



## azntiger (May 30, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 30, 2011)

thanks, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a really fun game.


----------



## iggloovortex (May 30, 2011)

So i just have to give a very big thank you to S&R. I played it all night O.O


----------

